
What Amazon’s private label men shirts might tell us about the company’s future - waqasaday
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/12/12/what-amazons-private-label-mens-shirts-might-tell-us-about-the-companys-future/
======
orionblastar
Yes, Amazon is getting private labels to compete with clothing stores that
have their own private label like JCPenny, Marcy's, Sears, etc.

Walmart has been trying to force the government to charge Amazon sales a tax,
and as a result, Amazon is looking for ways to build a warehouse store near
Walmarts and Sam's Clubs to compete with them.

I've known people to go to a Walmart and look at an item, and then scan it
into the Amazon app to see the price on Amazon, if it is cheaper on Amazon,
they order it online. Customers do this with Best Buy and other stores, just
scan in the product and find it on Amazon and compare prices. Now they are
after the fashion designers with their own private label that is cheaper than
some of the others.

